# HSS928 Chute Rotation Mod



## ThumperACC (Mar 3, 2017)

Been wanting to do this for a year, and finally had time. I often have need to throw snow "over my shoulder" so to speak, and none of the snowblower manufacturers allow enough swing to each side. The Honda has teeth cut into the base of the chute, to form a gear which is driven by a modified window regulator motor. I cut some extra teeth into the base and voila, I can now throw snow over my shoulder. :devil:

Here are pics of Left, before/after and Right, before/after.

All in all, about 2 hours between fabricating a pattern, tracing, cutting teeth, re-greasing etc. I am pleased with the way it came out. 

Thumper


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Nice job, thumper!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ThumperACC said:


> I cut some extra teeth into the base and voila, I can now throw snow over my shoulder


How many extra teeth did you cut on each side?


----------



## ThumperACC (Mar 3, 2017)

tabora said:


> How many extra teeth did you cut on each side?


About 8 if I recall. Can't really do any more, the deflector cable wouldn't be long enough.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Awesome. I remember you brought up the idea a year ago. I’m curious what it looks like from the operators position, That’s a lot of extra rotation. 

I have a chute base I never got around to. 

Are you comfortable blowing snow with that many degrees of rotation. Would you have done more or less the second time around?


----------



## ThumperACC (Mar 3, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> Awesome. I remember you brought up the idea a year ago. I’m curious what it looks like from the operators position, That’s a lot of extra rotation.
> 
> I have a chute base I never got around to.
> 
> Are you comfortable blowing snow with that many degrees of rotation. Would you have done more or less the second time around?


All the cars are back in place, so can't take pictures. But from the operators position, I think you could almost reach out and touch the snow stream when blowing to the extreme right.

As for comfort, I have not tried this yet, just did it today. But I have a BCS single stage where the chute base has teeth all the way around (stock from the factory) but there WAS a stud on the housing that limited rotation. I just ground that stud off and the chute goes all the way around. I have blown snow over my head with that thing. :grin::grin:

It takes a little getting used to the idea, but as long as you are paying attention, it's not dangerous. Especially with that chute collar in place.

Thumper


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

ThumperACC said:


> But I have a BCS single stage where the chute base has teeth all the way around (stock from the factory) but there WAS a stud on the housing that limited rotation. I just ground that stud off and the chute goes all the way around. I have blown snow over my head with that thing. :grin::grin:



lol, good stuff.


----------



## ThumperACC (Mar 3, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> lol, good stuff.


I just went out and took a pic where she is parked. This is with me standing where I would stand and with the phone/camera right up at my face.

It goes farther right than I want/need but I didn't want to take it all apart again to add more teeth. I made sure there was going to be "enough" the first time.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

ThumperACC said:


> I just went out and took a pic where she is parked. This is with me standing where I would stand and with the phone/camera right up at my face.
> 
> It goes farther right than I want/need but I didn't want to take it all apart again to add more teeth. I made sure there was going to be "enough" the first time.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

tabora said:


> How many extra teeth did you cut on each side?





ThumperACC said:


> About 8 if I recall. Can't really do any more, the deflector cable wouldn't be long enough.





drmerdp said:


> Would you have done more or less the second time around?


Now that you've had a year to use it with the extra rotation, are you still happy with it? Any additional thoughts/cautions/etc?


----------

